# Finding the right trainer...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

With the arrival of Ted I thought it would be a good idea to top up BBK's training ( been very slack with it over the winter) as I did not want her to teach Ted any of her naughty ways. I went to two different schools last year and they were both a bit rubbish for different reasons. For me it appears it may be third time lucky...I felt I learned more in one hour than in all the previous lessons put together. The trainer is Di Martin - I didn't know it at the time but she actually won the Obedience category at crufts in 2011 - she is amazing and I am in total awe of what she can get her dog to do!! 
Ted is having a couple of 1-2-1's with her before starting puppy class - hopefully it will be money well spent!! If anyone else is in East Berkshire and looking for a good trainer PM me and I will let you have her details ( not sure if I am allowed to recommend on a thread???)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh how I wish I lived in East Berkshire


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Great when you have confidence in someone now all she has to do is train you!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL - that's what my dog sitter said. It's also a case of putting in to practice what you learn!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh I might look into this for Betty, she is a bit of a monster over her tennis ball and would like to stop that. Also she can be jealous.

Will be interested how you get on Colin.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad you've finally found a trainer you like. It does make such a huge difference if what is being taught to you, makes sense and you feel you can actually work with it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay good news! I look forward to seeing the results next time we catch up!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab news ... keep us posted on the training .. 

Hey Colin maybe you could to a thread on here about the training and update it after each session .. it would be so helpful for new owners and existing owners .... a a great read   please pretty please xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Fab news ... keep us posted on the training ..
> 
> Hey Colin maybe you could to a thread on here about the training and update it after each session .. it would be so helpful for new owners and existing owners .... a a great read   please pretty please xxx


What a fab idea  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG - just starting to realise the pressure I have put myself under....I did say SHE was a brilliant trainer ...doesn't make ME a good trainee


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey you can do it .. don't doubt yourself .. and anyway no pressure we love ya even if you are a naff trainer  you still have two super cute and well behaved cockapoos  It will be so much fun to follow and hey we can pick up tips along the way ... 

I tell you what I will follow your training updates and do the training with Fudge .. lets start with no wall biting   ... it will be fun xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Di is coming to the house of Thursday I will get anti wall chewing tips for you!!

PS: If you google her name and put dog trainer there is a you tube clip of her competeting at crufts!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Colin I couldn't agree more,a good trainer who explains everything is so important.I wasted 10 weeks of valuable training time going to a poor obedience class.I only realised tonight how poor ,as today I took Milo to a different one and I too learnt more in 1 hour than 10 hours at the previous class.I was beginning to despair of having good control of Milo and now I feel a glimmer of hope.Milo is a very excitable pup and difficult to get his attention when around other dogs but speaking to a good trainer and using her methods I am so hopeful now.I'm really looking forward to next weeks session.
Good luck with Ted's training

Val and Milo


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Milo sounds like Betty, very excitable and easily distracted!!

What I like about this trainer is they make every exercise relevant and teach you the value of it...i think this alone is a great motivator. You also spend the whole hour working with your dog rather than waiting ages for everyone to ''have their go''... it was really tiring but I could see for the very first time that Betty was really concentrating on me. Lots of their techniques just made sense!! I know it is still down to the owner to put in the hard work but if feels better being given the right tools.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Oh I might look into this for Betty, she is a bit of a monster over her tennis ball and would like to stop that. Also she can be jealous.
> 
> Will be interested how you get on Colin.


Julie,

Their follow on class is continous which means that you can start any week...you can go every week or just when you feel like it...you can pay on a nightly basis but get a discount for a block booking. Classes are Monday ( 8.30Pm or Wednesday 7.30PM) perhaps come along for one session and see what you think. Di does a lot of 1-2-1 training so if you are happy with her you might consider that for Bettys tennis ball obsession!!
I also hadn't realized that my vet does a really glowing testimonial on her advertising material.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely think a week by week update would be brilliant. Good bits and bad bits, successes and failures. Of course it will be all good bits and successes.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Please Colin do a thread ... 

and anyone else taking their cockapoos to classes or training sessions or any kind. please do a thread which can be updated after each session .. it will be such a useful read and we will all enjoy it so much


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Julie,
> 
> Their follow on class is continous which means that you can start any week...you can go every week or just when you feel like it...you can pay on a nightly basis but get a discount for a block booking. Classes are Monday ( 8.30Pm or Wednesday 7.30PM) perhaps come along for one session and see what you think. Di does a lot of 1-2-1 training so if you are happy with her you might consider that for Bettys tennis ball obsession!!
> I also hadn't realized that my vet does a really glowing testimonial on her advertising material.


Oh I might have to pop along and try a session.

I would love to be able to take a tennis ball out with Betty and let her play with it sometimes and for it then to go away, so a 1 to 1 might be good.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We are starting "puppy agility" this Friday - so I will start a thread to tell you all about that. I don't know how much actual agility Gisgo will learn, but I do think it is something that he and the kids will really enjoy and will be great for "bond-building" between them & good exercise for puppy & kids too! (I intend to sit and watch while the kids do the running around.....)


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

susanb said:


> We are starting "puppy agility" this Friday - so I will start a thread to tell you all about that. I don't know how much actual agility Gisgo will learn, but I do think it is something that he and the kids will really enjoy and will be great for "bond-building" between them & good exercise for puppy & kids too! (I intend to sit and watch while the kids do the running around.....)


Oh yes please do tell us how you get on I'd be really interested as ultimately I want Milo to do agility with my two granddaughters. But at the moment I need him to learn the basic commands first.How old are your children?

Val and Milo


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Val. I have a 7 year old boy & 10 year old girl. My daughter did almost all of the handling at our puppy improver class and does work with gisgo most days. My son likes to join in too but is not so good at practising between classes!


----------

